# Leaking Drake waders



## JMHendley (Dec 2, 2011)

Had two buddies buy a pair of drake waders for this season, one of them is on his 3rd pair, all leaked brand new out of the box, and my other buddies is on his 2nd pair brand new out of the box. They all seem to be leaking on the nifty shell holder across the chest. We tried them in the swimming pool before we put them in the field. anybody else run into this problem?


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 2, 2011)

send em back, tell them you dont want another pair just your $$ back, buy diff brand


----------



## levi5002 (Dec 2, 2011)

go with the MPW's...its all how they stitch that crap together...


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

Lacrosse make good waders.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 3, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> go with the MPW's...its all how they stitch that crap together...



X2 on MPW


----------



## C Cape (Dec 3, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Lacrosse make good waders.



Let me change that for you.....Lacrosse USED to make good waders....


----------



## gaowl56 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lacrosse waders have been good for me, my current ones are 12 years old. I have not developed a leak as yet. I suppose they could start at anytime. I have been in and out of brush, log jams, beaver dams, you name it. They have truly been "brush tough". Just my .02 worth.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2011)

My first pair was 6 yr old before they leaked, my 2nd pair is on it's way to 4 yr old and still going strong.


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 3, 2011)

I know people talk crap about Game Winner waders, but I got some this summer from Academy. I've only used them this season, but they're warm and haven't leaked yet and I haven't exactly been gentle with them. For $80 I'm happy so far. I bought them until I could afford to get some "better" ones, but for now these have been great.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 3, 2011)

Shell holder location is pretty deep water. Sound llike you need a boat or a dog.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Dec 4, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> go with the MPW's...its all how they stitch that crap together...



 I do agree. The Grand Prairies are the best I have ever seen. The only thing better that I have found are the Fort Thompson waders. You can buy the 5mm wader with 1400 grams boots for 219. The MPW's and the Fort Thompson waders are made by the same people.   As far as Lacrosse waders go. If you are under 6 foot then they are great waders. Lacrosse has the shortest stitching than any wader on the market. Before I bought MPW'S I had a pair of the Northern Flight Lacrosse waders, and I'm 6'8'' and the waders had to stretch just a little. I had to send those back and the next ones leaked in just a short time. After the second time of sending them back, I decided to go with the MPW's and I will never go back.  They make a very good wader.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Dec 4, 2011)

x 2 on the Grand Prairies


----------



## JMHendley (Dec 5, 2011)

> Shell holder location is pretty deep water. Sound llike you need a boat or a dog.
> __________________


we were in a pool, $269 wadders shouldnt leak, regardless how deep it is.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree but, 3-4 more inches especialy walking and you will have water coming in at the arm pit. 

If I have to take that kinda chance of getting that close to water coming in its time for plan B! 

I have some drakes and I love them. No problems leaking anywhere else. I'll never find out the shell holder leaks.

The knee pad and butt pad is awesome. Can't forget the shell holder, that is where I  keep my 3.5's if needed quickly.


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 6, 2011)

hunted with a drake rep in Missouri 2 years ago and he gave us all a new pair of drake waders...3 out of the 5 leaked out of the box...from what i have seen they rip fairly easy too.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope mine dont start leaking, to cold to be wet!


----------



## browningboy (Dec 6, 2011)

i had 2 pairs that leaked right out of the box ,  arkanas in jan + leaky waders = miserable hunt !!


----------

